# Arko X Djenna puppy learning agility



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We took a break from detection work with Nero today to do a little playground fun work with him. He likes to climb on stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbMQb7UYcVg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w9AqEKdj8g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPGF-OoSip8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEyMePzS284


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like that dog very much. Looks like he's a ton of fun.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW!!! Super agile!! How old is he?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that a 1/4 monkey cross? How is his biting?


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

Great video, keep them coming!! that school is just one big training ground.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool video! My older GSD always loves climbing on the monkey bars at the playgrounds. My Younger one just looks at me with a "RIIIIIIIGT" look on his face. :-D


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Zakia Days said:


> WOW!!! Super agile!! How old is he?


he is about 9 months now.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Is that a 1/4 monkey cross? How is his biting?


I just got him back here about 2 weeks ago and I have not done any bitework with him yet. I am getting him ready for the next Customs contract so he will not do any bitework. But with the drive he has for a tug toy, and the way he can crush a copper pipe flat I think he would bite well. His nerves are great and he can get serious with me if I tease him over a toy. All of the other males in his litter bite very well from what I have seen of them so far, but this one will probably not get any bitework done with him as long as he passes the customs test. If he fails that test then we will start doing bitework with him this fall and sell him in the spring as a green dual purpose dog.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

looks like a nice fun dog


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

andreas broqvist said:


> looks like a nice fun dog


he is. all 3 litters from this same combination were like this. a lot of fun to work with dogs that really want to work.


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my pup from the same litter working today. I am VERY happy with the way he works.:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

They for sure don't make the decoys pretty over that way do they, kind of like a gorilla and baboon cross. 

Nice looking pups from that litter though....


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Wayne, the two young Dutchies that you played with here at my place last month were brothers from this litter as well. I just had a state trooper here today who had a brother from this litter too and he says he is kicking himself for selling the dog, he said he was a super nice puppy, in fact he was too nice and someone offered him too much money to resist it on a cops salary. LOL


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

The two puppies I saw were nice for sure, one more so then the other yet both above average, the one I liked was Super. It seems like this breeding combination works well, do you plan on doing it again in the future?

On another note I am upset that the primate in the monkey suit has not at least replied to my comment about his genetics....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

james mackey said:


> This is my pup from the same litter working today. I am VERY happy with the way he works.:razz::razz::razz:


is that "guy" really small or the dog large?, The littermate I saw did not look nearly the size compared to average people...


MIKE:
we had a video camera with us this weekend, coulda filmed a whole bunch, and I could have posted some nice loooong videos of this dog and others...
this pup was real real nice...not that it means a lot, but I don't think this dog will ever get the chance to do bitework......I think he will pass...


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> is that "guy" really small or the dog large?, The littermate I saw did not look nearly the size compared to average people...
> 
> 
> Nico is 75lbs from the vet scale last week. I believe he'll probably put on a few more lbs. He may be a little fat for a working dog, but he has a lot of muscle as well.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

james mackey said:


> Joby Becker said:
> 
> 
> > is that "guy" really small or the dog large?, The littermate I saw did not look nearly the size compared to average people...
> ...


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I have an Arko x Djenna pup...he's only 4 months old but he is everything I wanted in a working dog. Oh and he will retreve copper...not that I really need it but ya know, only the cool kids retreive copper :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

james mackey said:


> Joby Becker said:
> 
> 
> > is that "guy" really small or the dog large?, The littermate I saw did not look nearly the size compared to average people...
> ...


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

The guy in the suit is actually a friend of mine, he is about 5'10" and 210 or so.... a very solid decoy.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Cool that pup would be a blast in agility .


----------



## C. David Kuneman (Apr 25, 2010)

The decoy is only. 5'9 210lbs. He has only been walking upright for a few weeks.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

lol...too funny


----------

